# Disabled Day Centre, South Wales



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2012)

I was in two minds of posting this as to be honest, there's not really much to look at but I thought what the hell and there were one or two interesting finds along the way that I though deserved a place on the web.

This South Wales day centre was designed for disabled people of all ages from what I could tell. It was a good but quick explore and I needed to use alot of imagination to picture what was there before work had began.

Anyway, here is a couple of pics and the of course the fantastic chair shot 

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2012)

Strange one, I guess this was a place of work more than a care centre?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2012)

krela said:


> Strange one, I guess this was a place of work more than a care centre?



Not from what I can tell. I think it is just very large in size due to the fact minibuses were needed so they had a garage area and of course wheel chairs needed to get around the place.

Inside there are coat hangers with peoples names above them so I would say that they only had regular people attending.

I would have loved to have seen it a few weeks ago when there was probably more inside to look at but such is life I suppose!!


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this the one north of Cardiff?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2012)

krela said:


> Is this the one north of Cardiff?



West of Cardiff mate, Bridgend


----------



## Bezzab (Jun 6, 2012)

that singer is in really good condition it is worth a bit i think but nice photos love the one of the chair and it the singer photo show people that we leave things as they were because no one took it


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 6, 2012)

That's not bad that, would say it was worth posting mate


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the chair shot, nice report


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow this is a blast from the past! I forgot all about this thread!

The singer was removed...but to the new building that they own around the corner  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 6, 2012)

What a shame its trashed . Brillant find tho urbex sw thank you and brillant pictures as well


----------

